# how to tell aquarium manufacturer?



## hojimoe

Hey all, I just picked up my used 65 g tank that I will hopefully drill and use as my sump/refuge. I was trying to determine with the owner what brand the tank is, but he couldn't remember, or where it was bought...

I have the following info, black trim, centre brace, 36x18x24 (standard 65) I can confirm exact dimensions (+/- 1/2") tomorrow. The bottom pane has an orange sticker that says "tempered glass, do not drill" - don't care want to drill the sides anyway. and under the top trim, there's a sticker that says "dec. 2004, built by JK"

anyone? I think it's a hagen but not sure


----------



## wtac

Usually Oceanic has the initials of the builder on the lable. The style of the trim will another tell tale sign...their trim is thicker and nicer looking than other aquarium builders.


----------



## hojimoe

wtac said:


> Usually Oceanic has the initials of the builder on the lable. The style of the trim will another tell tale sign...their trim is thicker and nicer looking than other aquarium builders.


it has a little anchor symbol on that sticker too. The trim is basically the exact same thickness as my hagen 40g breeder with the same footprint 

does oceanic temper the sides? the glass is really thick, especially for oceanic stanards IMO


----------



## wtac

The anchor denotes that it's made by Perfecto. The only way to tell if the glass is tempered is to use a polarized lense and look at the glass pane with a bit of glare from the glass. If you see wavy lines, it's tempered.


----------



## hojimoe

wtac said:


> The anchor denotes that it's made by Perfecto. The only way to tell if the glass is tempered is to use a polarized lense and look at the glass pane with a bit of glare from the glass. If you see wavy lines, it's tempered.


perfect wilson  thanks for the help!, i found a link on marineland's website ; 
http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/Documents/Standard Aquarium Specs.pdf

only the bottom is tempered. which is exactly what I expected! considering the glass is so thick

I will drill either today or saturday after work


----------

